# [gelöst] openvpn einrichten Knetworkmanager

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

da ich relativ viele verschiedene Netzwerke benutze, habe ich bei mir den networkmanager laufen und für diverse WLANs und LANs gibt es damit auch keine Probleme. Da der Knetworkmanager in portage immer noch als instabil gilt, habe ich dann auch das nm-applet, trotz KDE.

Jetzt versuche ich schon seit Tagen in ein openvpn reinzukommen und würde es dazu einfach gerne über den Einrichtungsdialog des nm-applets hinzufügen, dort existiert auch der Reiter VPN, dort ist auch ein Button "Hinzufügen", der ist nur leider ausgegraut.

Anfangs dachte ich, es könnte ein Rechteproblem sein (WLANs lassen sich problemlos einrichten, dazu muss aber normalerweise auch nur ein Key oder ein Benutzername mit Passwort eingegeben werden), da ich keine Gruppe network oder ähnliches habe (wäre sowas sinnvoll? wie sähe sowas aus, falls ja?), habe ich also versucht, mittels kdesudo das applet zu starten, um dann eben mit root-Rechten mein VPN einrichtenzukönnen. Die Schaltfläche bleibt aber selbst mit root-Rechten ausgegraut. networkmanager-openvpn und networkmanager-vpnc sind beider in der gleichen Version wie networkmanager installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Viele Grüße und gute Nacht,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

hier mal noch ein paar Informationen zum laufenden System:

```
[I] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  ~0.3.2_p20070621 ~0.7.1-r1 (~)0.7.2 [M]~0.7.999!t ~0.8!t {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.7.2(23:20:25 19.05.2010)(-gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin.

[I] net-misc/openvpn

     Available versions:  2.0.6 2.0.7-r2!t 2.0.9!t 2.1_rc15 ~2.1_rc19 ~2.1_rc20 ~2.1_rc21 ~2.1.0-r1 {eurephia examples iproute2 ipv6 minimal pam passwordsave pkcs11 selinux ssl static threads userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  2.1_rc15(23:20:10 19.05.2010)(pam ssl -examples -iproute2 -minimal -passwordsave -pkcs11 -selinux -static -threads -userland_BSD)

     Homepage:            http://openvpn.net/

     Description:         OpenVPN is a robust and highly flexible tunneling application compatible with many OSes.

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  ~0.6.4_p20070621 ~0.7.1 (~)0.7.2 [M]~0.7.999!t ~0.8!t {crypt debug doc gnome}

     Installed versions:  0.7.2(23:22:22 19.05.2010)(-gnome)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager VPNC plugin

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.6.6 ~0.7.1-r3 0.7.1-r6 ~0.7.1_p20090824 0.7.2 ~0.8 ~0.8-r1 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing crypt debug dhclient dhcpcd doc gnome gnutls nss resolvconf}

     Installed versions:  0.7.2(23:36:09 19.05.2010)(-avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

[I] gnome-extra/nm-applet

     Available versions:  0.6.6 ~0.7.0 ~0.7.1-r1 0.7.1-r3 ~0.7.1_p20090824-r1 0.7.2 [M]~0.7.999 ~0.8 {bluetooth debug doc libnotify}

     Installed versions:  0.7.2(11:12:01 11.05.2010)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Gnome applet for NetworkManager.
```

tun ist im Kernel als Modul gebaut.

Grüße und vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, wenn jemand noch mehr Informationen braucht, bitte einfach nachfragen.

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Also ich musste zusätzlich noch einige Gnome-Sachen installieren... gnome-keyring, policykit-gnome, gnome-common. Schau mal, ob die helfen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke für den Hinweis, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, aber die sind auch installiert, kamen als Abhängigkeit mit, hab nur nicht dran gedacht, die mit aufzulisten. Ich gehe fast mal davon aus, dass ich für den NetworkManager noch irgendwelche USE-Falgs brauche oder sowas, aber ich weiß nicht, was für welche (falls das überhaupt so ist).

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Bei mir kamen die genannten Abhängigkeiten nicht automatisch mit, wenn networkmanager-openvpn nicht mit dem Flag „gnome“ gebaut wurde. Ist das bei dir aktiviert? (allem Anschein nach ja)

Dahinter steckt: Das Hinzufügen von VPN-Verbindungen hat auch was mit Rechteverwaltung zu tun (zB. ob man eine Verbindung für einen oder alle User erstellt), und dafür braucht man irgendwie das Gnome-PolicyKit.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also wie gesagt, bei mir sind die ganzen Pakete installiert. Was ich mir nur vorstellen könnte, wäre, dass ich entweder noch bestimmte USE-Falgs brauche, die ich nicht habe oder, dass ich noch irgendwelche Rechte brauche, kenne mich aber mit policykit nicht wirklich aus. Die Sache mit den Rechten würde mich jedoch auch in sofern wundern, als dass ich auch mit einem mit root-Rechten gestarteten nm-applet keine VPN-Verbindung einrichten kann.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Mittlerweile gibt es ja wieder einen Knetworkmanager, der seit Kurzem sogar sehr hübsch aussieht, wie ich finde, jedoch komme ich immer noch nicht in unser openvpn.

Ich kann zwar in den Einstellungen eine openvpn-Verbindung hinzufügen, dort habe ich dann ca, certificate und key eingefügt und würde mich jetzt gerne verbinden, aber wenn ich auf das Symbol zum Verbinden klicke, geht ein kurzes Zucken durch die Statusanzeige für VPNs und es steht weiterhin da, es wäre nicht verbunden.

Irgendwie wurmt es mich ziemlich, dass ich es nicht schaffe, in ein openvpn reinzukommen, zu dem man mir schon fertig die nötigen Dateien gegeben hat. Hat echt keiner eine Idee?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Irgendwie wurmt es mich ziemlich, dass ich es nicht schaffe, in ein openvpn reinzukommen, zu dem man mir schon fertig die nötigen Dateien gegeben hat. Hat echt keiner eine Idee?

  Hmm.., ich würde zunächst versuchen OpenVPN manuell einzurichten, siehe zb http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/OpenVPN

Ich denke wenn das erst mal klappt dann würde es vermutlich auch mit dem NetworkManager funken.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also mittlerweile habe ich rausgefunden, meine erste Zertifikatsdatei war kaputt. Jetzt ist das ganze wieder neu aufgesetzt und ich hab neue Dateien. Um mich einfach so über openvpn direkt zu verbinden, mache ich jetzt ein

```
sudo openvpn --script-security 2 --config client.config
```

Wobei diese Datei so aussieht:

```
client

remote b*.dyndns.org 1194

# remote vpn.i*.de 1194

dev tun

proto udp

resolv-retry infinite

nobind

persist-key

persist-tun

ca ca.crt

cert schinkencroissant.crt

key schinkencroissant.key

ns-cert-type server

comp-lzo

verb 3

mute 20
```

Natürlich mit vollen Namen statt *.

Wenn ich diesen Aufruf im Verzeichnis, in dem die ganzen Dateien liegen, mache, wird er wie folgt beantwortet:

```
Sat Aug 28 17:34:16 2010 OpenVPN 2.1.0 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [MH] [PF_INET6] built on Aug 27 2010

Sat Aug 28 17:34:16 2010 NOTE: the current --script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts

Sat Aug 28 17:34:16 2010 Cannot load CA certificate file ca.crt path (null) (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations) (OpenSSL)

Sat Aug 28 17:34:16 2010 Exiting
```

Dabei liegt die Datei genau dort, wo ich das Skript aufrufe, von daher weiß ich nicht ganz, was das soll.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hier noch ein wie ich finde recht gut und verständlich geschriebenes HowTo -- VPN mit openVPN , ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen alt aber grundsätzliches sollte noch passen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also abgesehen davon, dass ich tun nicht als Modul sondern fest eingebaut habe und meine Schlüssel im Homeverzeichnis liegen, habe ich alles genau so gemacht wie in der Anleitung und das Ergebnis ist weiterhin:

```
Sat Aug 28 18:40:59 2010 OpenVPN 2.1.0 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [MH] [PF_INET6] built on Aug 27 2010

Sat Aug 28 18:40:59 2010 NOTE: the current --script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts

Sat Aug 28 18:40:59 2010 Cannot load CA certificate file ca.crt path (null) (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations) (OpenSSL)

Sat Aug 28 18:40:59 2010 Exiting
```

In der open gepasteten Version sind die Pfade bei den Verweise auf die Dateien relativ, ich hab's aber auch mit absoluten Pfaden getestet, da kam die gleiche Meldung.

Zum Einen bleibt natürlich die Frage, wieso er die Datei nicht findet, zum Anderen weiß ich auch nicht sicher, ob das mit dem --script-security 2 so richtig ist. So wie ich das gesehen habe, müsste das sein, weil die Dateien in meinem Home-Ordner liegen. Da fällt mir aber in der Kombination auf, habe ich vielleicht was zu den Rechten überlesen?

Sollen die Dateien mir, root oder einem speziellen openvpn-Benutzer gehören?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey, es tut mir echt unheimlich Leid, Eure Zeit hiermit verschwendet zu haben, es gab Probleme beim Server und der war nicht von mir. Ich hatte erst im dritten Anlauf oder so funktionierende Dateien bekommen. Damit lief der Aufruf aus der Konsole direkt und über den Knetworkmanager gab es auch keine Probleme.

Immer wieder danke vielmals und bis bald,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

